# moyen or mini



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Biting my tongue bloody.....


Hopefully, someone can help you find a mini or a small standard. :act-up:


Perhaps try PCA Breeder Referral.


And best wishes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Haven't seen your posts around here in a while........do you still have your white, silver beige, and your Parti standards? Are you looking to add another female? or Male? Are you breeding? Just curious...... and the best place to find what you are now looking for is a local poodle club......They usually have listings for their members on line. Google 'Poodle Club of America, for affliate clubs in your area.


----------

